# Posting on the Fiction Board



## Baron

*New members* need to make ten *valid posts* on the site before they can post their own work.

Child boards have been added to enable members to post to a specific genre.  Please try to post to the correct board as this is beneficial both to the author and the reader.  Only post work to the main board if you believe it doesn't fit into the categories specified.


----------



## LeeC

In addition to choosing an appropriate sub-forum if possible, please include a caution (e.g. mature theme/language/etc.) in your title if appropriate. 

Also, if your posted work is at all lengthy, including a word count in the title is helpful to readers. It gives them a chance to gage whether they have time at the moment, or need to get back to it later to do their comments justice. Word counts can be easily determined with a number of free word count tools on the internet. 

When you do post your work, copy it over from a plain text editor (rich text etc. gets jumbled in the transfer) and then reedit your work with the tools provided to make it easier to read. You'll garner more readers as appearance is the first thing they see 

Thank you


----------

